# Some ID fun for the newies.



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought I'd have some fun and post some shots of a snake i recently caught and see who can ID it first.
For the newbs, so you hard core seasoned herps with venom in your veins keep it to yourself eh!

ok first photo

will put another one up tomorrow!


----------



## dpeica (Nov 1, 2010)

red belly. I win.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 1, 2010)

damn that made me laugh.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 1, 2010)

Keelback.......


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 1, 2010)

I would say _Cacophis squamulosus._
Thanks Tim


----------



## monitordude (Nov 1, 2010)

golden crown snake?


----------



## Peterwookie (Nov 1, 2010)

dpeica said:


> red belly. I win.


I cant Belive You Spoiled it for the new Members... Nasty !!!


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

dpeica said:


> red belly. I win.



Now that i stopped laughing, give yourself an uppercut!

Correct, correct ,correct yay,,,,, glad thats over


----------



## Peterwookie (Nov 1, 2010)

I am not going to give the answer that it is a Golden Crown Snake cause that just isnt how the Game is Played
Mr Peica Could Learn from that !!!! Good luck I hope someone Gets this one with out Dave Spoiling it ....


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2010)

cement said:


> I thought I'd have some fun and post some shots of a snake i recently caught and see who can ID it first.
> For the newbs, so you hard core seasoned herps with venom in your veins keep it to yourself eh!
> 
> ok first photo
> ...



APS has no newbs, only experts. :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> APS has no newbs, only experts. :lol:



Now Thats GOLD....


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2010)

burtons lizard?


----------



## 1issie (Nov 1, 2010)

Red belly and golden crown,im newbie and these are toooo easy!!


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 1, 2010)

CEMENT,
Good thread for yhe newbies.
You should know by now that most on here are experts. X is an unknown quantity & a spert is a drip under pressure.
So hopefully all the x sperts can leave this thread alone while they play with thier dicks & doras, & let the newbies have a go.
I look on with great interest, this is what is all about, helping & educating newbies.
cheers Ian.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll up the anti (just a tad)


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 1, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I'll up the anti (just a tad)


 
Eastern Blue Tongue Skink durrrrrr


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Eastern Blue Tongue Skink durrrrrr


 
no


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

Ohhh, what have i done, my head hurts!

What a crack up!

Heres some more photos...

Yes its the world famous Golden Crowned (_cacophis squamulosus_

well done to all entrants, everyones a winner and you should all be very proud of yourselves, and a special thankyou for the people who posted but didn't actually have a guess, as long as you had a go and had fun thats all that matters
Hmmm Dpecia........:shock::lol:


----------



## cement (Nov 1, 2010)

1issie said:


> Red belly and golden crown,im newbie and these are toooo easy!!



Sorry Lissie, not red belly. But don't be disheartened it was a very tricky first photo and I'm not surprised that some thought it was two different snakes.Those last photos should clear it up.
Cheers, i'm still laughing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I'll up the anti (just a tad)


 
pink tongue?


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cmon guys there are newbies - I am one lol Im juyst floating around the site learning about snakes mainly . . . gimme a shot at the next pic . . . plllssss . . . although Ill probably get it completly wrong hahaha

Thanks 
Grant


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol just realised it was a 2 page thread - only read the first page hahaha


----------



## jordo (Nov 1, 2010)

How about this fella...


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 1, 2010)

jordo said:


> How about this fella...


 
Panther Skink?


----------



## jordo (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope, this is a panther skink...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

jordo said:


> How about this fella...



royal ctenotus?


----------



## jordo (Nov 1, 2010)

Not a royal ctenotus.


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 1, 2010)

LYAO at my newbie-ism but is this damn thing extinct??? Ive searched for over an 2hrs and cant find anything with similar pattern or coloring - some similar in shape/size ect but yeah Im stumped hahaha I might just be a complete idiot though . . .


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 1, 2010)

jordo said:


> How about this fella...


 
If I was going to have a guess at it, I would say it looked like a Ctenotus quattuordecimlineatus.


----------



## Thyla (Nov 1, 2010)

_Ctenotus saxatilis_


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 1, 2010)

_Ctenotus taeniolatus ??_


----------



## cris (Nov 1, 2010)

Farma said:


> pink tongue?


 
Genus is correct but would have thought a sheoak. Yes im a noob (or at least an idiot) so well qualified to answer


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 2, 2010)

copper tail?


----------



## fugawi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ctenotus leae


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

JRU88 said:


> LYAO at my newbie-ism but is this damn thing extinct??? Ive searched for over an 2hrs and cant find anything with similar pattern or coloring - some similar in shape/size ect but yeah Im stumped hahaha I might just be a complete idiot though . . .



It's not an easy one to get. Some good guesses so far but no one has it yet. And no it's not extinct :lol:


----------



## kupper (Nov 2, 2010)

jordo said:


> How about this fella...


 
ctenotus lacellini ?


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope. I'll post the answer if no one gets it by tonight.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty sure it's a ctenotus ariadnae. But I will probably be wrong.


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ctenotus robustus?


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Pretty sure it's a ctenotus ariadnae. But I will probably be wrong.


 
We have a winner! Wasn't an easy one to get, well done


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

jordo said:


> We have a winner! Wasn't an easy one to get, well done


 Yay! I win. Haha.


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work Chantelle_Savage!!! I was just throwing **** out there with some that looked similar lol

Another one, Another one!!!


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

JRU88 said:


> Good work Chantelle_Savage!!! I was just throwing **** out there with some that looked similar lol
> 
> Another one, Another one!!!


 
Haha. Thanks. 

I agree, another one. This is a cool idea.


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

JRU88 said:


> Good work Chantelle_Savage!!! I was just throwing **** out there with some that looked similar lol
> 
> Another one, Another one!!!



If you thought the last one was hard, that was just a warm up...


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2010)

Lerista bipes


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Lerista bipes


Very close!


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

A young lerista labialis?


----------



## Wally (Nov 2, 2010)

simillima


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> A young lerista labialis?


 
You're not allowed to do the next one! What makes you think it's a young one? This was an adult.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

jordo said:


> You're not allowed to do the next one! What makes you think it's a young one? This was an adult.


 
Hahaha. Aww. No fair. 
Just thought the sand granules looked a little big, didn't think it was a hatchling, just a juvie/young adult.


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

_Lerista varia_ ?


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

It was labialis. In all fairness to Wally you can't tell the two apart unless you have it in your hand with a magnifying glass so bipes was a great guess as well


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im not too good at this game but Im DETERMINED to get one eventually hahaha


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

jordo said:


> It was labialis. In all fairness to Wally you can't tell the two apart unless you have it in your hand with a magnifying glass so bipes was a great guess as well



I could tell them apart. Mostly because of the tail colouration and the lined patterning down the middle of it.

Another! (I won't participate in this one though)


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

I will - I need to get one right!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it could give you a nasty nip.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

got a feelling some sort of elapidae is it a species of brown or copper head?


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Tiger Snake



or tiger


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

copperhead


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

@ JRU88: missed out again mate. Haha.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 2, 2010)

can I do one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

at least start off easy neph


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty easy...if you've read my threads you'll know what it is. Leave it for the newbs and such.


----------



## scorps (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh god aps has made me laugh lately 

This thread is funny as, I love the earlier comments with people jumping in acting like the answers were easy and getting them wrong 

Keep up the good work guys

Scorps


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

scorps said:


> Oh god aps has made me laugh lately
> 
> This thread is funny as, I love the earlier comments with people jumping in acting like the answers were easy and getting them wrong
> 
> ...


 
we all learn from mistakes!


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going out for the evening (i'm in Perf). 

When you get that last one (someone will tell you you're correct, 

guess this one: 






-H


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey thats my mum


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

turtle frog?


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> turtle frog?


 
Yep, Jabba the Hutts long lost cousin...


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Hey thats my mum


 
:lol:


----------



## danieloflat (Nov 2, 2010)

the other lizard is a pink tongue?


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

danieloflat said:


> the other lizard is a pink tongue?



maybe a species of slender blue tounge or she oak


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

saltpan slender blue tounge?


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

danieloflat said:


> the other lizard is a pink tongue?


 
Im curious to know, i was just guessing it wasnt a pink tounge because it was supposed to be tricky. I have never seen a sheoak.


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

cris said:


> Im curious to know, i was just guessing it wasnt a pink tounge because it was supposed to be tricky. I have never seen a sheoak.


 
It's a young pink tongue I think. I'm presuming the blue tongue is meant to be the tricky bit Cris.



ridgie1 said:


> saltpan slender blue tounge?


 
Nope.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 2, 2010)

dosent look like like a pink tounge?:?


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 2, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> dosent look like like a pink tounge?:?


 The head shape looks like a pink tounge.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's not a pink tongue


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahaha Yeah I know I missed it again Chantelle ;D - 2 pages were added in the space of a few hrs!! On my phone so will have to wait till tomorrow for me too make any guesses coz its too hard to research on the phone


----------



## jordo (Nov 2, 2010)

hmm someone get Jason to put us out of our misery. What are the key characteristics to a pink tongue then, all I've found is "head broad, distinct from narrow neck" it's hard without seeing the neck properly but that characteristic is a bit subjective anyway. I'll stick with pink tongue.


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2010)

jordo said:


> hmm someone get Jason to put us out of our misery. What are the key characteristics to a pink tongue then, all I've found is "head broad, distinct from narrow neck" it's hard without seeing the neck properly but that characteristic is a bit subjective anyway. I'll stick with pink tongue.


 
I was thinking pink tounge, but i thought Jason had sheoaks so thought that would be worth a shot. You could probably work it out on some sort of scalation or by having experience.

This is what a real blue tounge lizard looks like


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

JRU88 said:


> Hahaha Yeah I know I missed it again Chantelle ;D - 2 pages were added in the space of a few hrs!! On my phone so will have to wait till tomorrow for me too make any guesses coz its too hard to research on the phone


 
Haha, well there's two (technically three) unidentified for you to have a go at. And yes, phone research is hard. Haha.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

Scientific names please kids! I don't know what a salt-pan slender bluetongue is.

Turtle Frog is correct, but noone got the other one.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

It's some sort of cyclodomorphus. The dark head has me a bit stumped though. I'll throw a guess at a cyclodomorphus celatus . 
This will be a fail guess. I am certain.


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

tick! You got it!

Celatus, found beneath some debris on a roadside north of perth.


----------



## eipper (Nov 3, 2010)

ahh but which species of turtle frog is it????


This looks like a fun game I wanna play


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Scientific names please kids! I don't know what a salt-pan slender bluetongue is.
> 
> Turtle Frog is correct, but noone got the other one.



cyclodomorphus venustes- saltpan slender blue tounge.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

thats what a pink tounge looks like.


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

Looking good! I'll dig out some more photos tonight too!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 3, 2010)

anybody wanna come around and find a missing Goldern Crown in my bedrrom the misses aint that happy with me.

i recongised the goldern crown but is the red one a red bellied taipan i heard they have a real bad bite !!!

LMAO


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> thats what a pink tounge looks like.


 You can also get patternless pink tongues.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> tick! You got it!
> 
> Celatus, found beneath some debris on a roadside north of perth.


Yay! I win again. Haha.

Must have been a lucky find if it was roadside and under debris.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's one


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I still play? Or am I ruining the fun for everyone else? Haha 

Edit: I think I know what it is... But I'll stay quiet so other people can have a go.


----------



## jordo (Nov 3, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Can I still play? Or am I ruining the fun for everyone else? Haha
> 
> Edit: I think I know what it is... But I'll stay quiet so other people can have a go.


Me too.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> You can also get patternless pink tongues.



to me it looks nothing like a pink tounge.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

It didn't look like a Saltpan/Saltbush either, anyway we've moved on now it was Cyclodomorphus _celatus_.
What's the snake.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 3, 2010)

jabba the huts second cousin


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

oh sorry mustn of read it properly didnt know anyone got it.
is the snake a black lined snake?:|


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 3, 2010)

guess


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

darwin carpet


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Nov 3, 2010)

looked at my profile did ya?

>.<


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> oh sorry mustn of read it properly didnt know anyone got it.
> is the snake a black lined snake?:|



You will have to be more specific.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Can I put my guess of what the snake is? I don't think it'll be right.

Edit: Doing it anyway. Haha. My guess is parasuta nigriceps.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Y


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Y


 Y? Haha. Does Y stand for 'yes'?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL, Yes you may post your answer.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 3, 2010)

Good thread Graham, like it mate!!!


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> LOL, Yes you may post your answer.


 Yay. Haha. My guess was parasuta nigriceps.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2010)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> guess


 darwin i can tell from the patterns.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Here's one


 
its a tyrannosaurus rex. did i get it right? :lol:


----------



## jordo (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> It didn't look like a Saltpan/Saltbush either, anyway we've moved on now it was Cyclodomorphus _celatus_.
> What's the snake.


I was talking about Jasons picture, Nephrurus' photo clearly isn't a pink tongue


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

cement said:


> Sorry Lissie, not red belly. But don't be disheartened it was a very tricky first photo and I'm not surprised that some thought it was two different snakes.Those last photos should clear it up.
> Cheers, i'm still laughing.


 
i ment red belly 1st photo goldie 2nd.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

Costal taipan??


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Yay. Haha. My guess was parasuta nigriceps.


 
Correct! 

Also, great photo Steve. Have you found these on the coastal plain?

-H


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Correct!
> 
> Also, great photo Steve. Have you found these on the coastal plain?
> 
> -H



Yay. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Here's one



_
Ausrelaps superbus_? Lips arn't barred but thats my noobish stap in that dark


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll tee the next one up. 

In the interest of learning, for this one I want to know why it is what it is. I want to know why it isn't several closely related species. Just typing in a species name isn't enough for the "win".


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Yay. I'm on a roll.


 

Nevermind lol

@Neph

I'd guess _Diplodactylus williamsi _based on having an orange rimed iris and what would most likely be 4 rows of spines on its tail?


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

northern spiny tailed gecko....will put up scntiic name in a sec


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Correct!
> 
> Also, great photo Steve. Have you found these on the coastal plain?
> 
> -H


No, It was possibly under the same bit of tin as your Gould's Hooded, LOL. Dwellingup area


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

can't find it.


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

1issie said:


> i ment red belly 1st photo goldie 2nd.



Hi lissie, the Golden crowned snake HAS a red belly!

Heres another one, for the newies, or anyone who just can't help themselves lol!


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

_strophurus williamis _i think.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

Ohh


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

Nash1990 said:


> Nevermind lol
> 
> @Neph
> 
> I'd guess _Diplodactylus williamsi _based on having an orange rimed iris and what would most likely be 4 rows of spines on its tail?


 
Yep, very good, except you're way out of whack with your taxonomy. They've been _Strophurus_ for god knows how long. And yes, 2 rows of spines on the tail would have made it intermedius. 

It was found on an acacia on a DEC survey in western NSW. 

-H


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

Scrub? (morelia kinghorni) Not basing that guess on much though lol



cement said:


> Hi lissie, the Golden crowned snake HAS a red belly!
> 
> Heres another one, for the newies, or anyone who just can't help themselves lol!


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> No, It was possibly under the same bit of tin as your Gould's Hooded, LOL. Dwellingup area



What, in that abandoned logging camp out near Lane Poole? Buggar. Can't believe I missed it. Buggar!


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Yep, very good, except you're way out of whack with your taxonomy. They've been _Strophurus_ for god knows how long. And yes, 2 rows of spines on the tail would have made it intermedius.
> 
> It was found on an acacia on a DEC survey in western NSW.
> 
> -H



Damn, guess i'll need a new Reptile guide  Can you recomend any good general ones?


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

Collets snake _pseudechis colletti._


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

was i right on the spiny tail??


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

It was S. williamsi. Nash beat you to it with an ID and the correct reasoning. You had the right taxonomy though. 

Get Wilson and Swan, Edition 2. I think theres a third edition on it's way. Look out for that one.

and scrub python and colletes snake are both incorrect.


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

1issie said:


> was i right on the spiny tail??


 
We both win, I got in first but your genus was more correct lol


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks im just getting it!!!


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> Get Wilson and Swan, Edition 2. I think theres a third edition on it's way. Look out for that one.



Thanks I'll keep an eye out.



Nephrurus said:


> and scrub python and colletes snake are both incorrect.



Damn lol


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

1issie said:


> Collets snake _pseudechis colletti._


 


Scrub? (morelia kinghorni) Not basing that guess on much though lol said:


> Neither!
> 
> This is more detail


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

A brown or a taipan... _pseudonaja textillis .... oxyuranus microlepidotus._


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

Evidence. Explain why you think it's those animals.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

Copper head _austrelaps superbus_ ??


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

dunnno just a guess....im wrong aren't i...


----------



## monitordude (Nov 3, 2010)

Brown tree snake?


----------



## 1issie (Nov 3, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> Brown tree snake?



i forgot about that i think your right!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 3, 2010)

Boiga irregularis- due to scale shape/apperance


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nephrurus said:


> What, in that abandoned logging camp out near Lane Poole? Buggar. Can't believe I missed it. Buggar!



No it wasn't, I haven't actually found the abandoned camp though suspect that the tin could have originated from there and drifted down river.


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 3, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Boiga irregularis- due to scale shape/apperance



Also the yellow eyes, assuming that all brown tree snakes have those eyes?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

cement said:


> Scrub? (morelia kinghorni) Not basing that guess on much though lol said:
> 
> 
> > Neither!
> ...


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

no no no wait _Suta fasciats_??? based on colour and pattern??


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

It goes to Ridgy 1 and Tiger coastal! _boiga irregularis_
Heres a better shot of the head
I have found that they love the north and northwestern facing sandstone cliffs.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

here


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 3, 2010)

earthworm


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> earthworm



UMMM, no hehehe


----------



## kupper (Nov 3, 2010)

Blind snake


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

kupper said:


> Blind snake


 
yes but can you begin to narrow down species, if it's to difficult I will give clues later.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 3, 2010)

Ramphotyphlops howi? :S


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

Ramphotyphlops-australis Southern Blind Snake OR Ramphotyphlops-kimberleyensis Kimberly Shallow Soil Blind Snake

reason:both look similiar in colour and head shape...


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Your in the right state


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Now this is an interesting one. My guess is either ramphotyphlops kimberleyensis or ramphotyphlops polygrammicus. 
Probably both wrong though. I'll get my first wrong of this thread! Haha.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 3, 2010)

Ramphotyphlops Diversus.....if this one is wrong i'm out till the next one


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm Lizardboii is halfway there


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry I'm slow typer but Lboy has 50/50 chance


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmm. Ramphotyphlops guentheri?


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

I had one of those today Steve (well the east coast version anyway) and it constricted my finger. I wished I had taken the picture of it for this thread!
Nice little egg raider!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Sorry I'm slow typer but Lboy has 50/50 chance


lol, how can it be 50/50


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Hmm Lizardboii is halfway there


 with which guess......


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lizardboii It is R _australis _I'm surprised you narrowed it down so quick there's about 40 species in the genus, a lot are quite similar. I was trying to hint at you to make a choice between the two answers in your post.

Cement did it musk you, i attended a callout a couple of weeks ago where one had musked on a couple of school kids they broke out into a rash and were taken to hospital. They are quite unique critters apart from the smell, and for their size constrict quite tightly.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

can i do one??


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2010)

go on then


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## cris (Nov 3, 2010)

Corn snake


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

gonna go to bed, but when your done:


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 3, 2010)

You've stolen one of Brendan's photos, and then posted up one of mine! Although, I'm assuming you haven't asked permission to use his photo. You certainly didn't ask for mine! 

Unless you own the rights to a photo, don't post it.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2010)

And try not to leave the name attached to the photo!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

steve1 said:


> here


 
blind snake


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> View attachment 170682




Fordonia Leucobalia - White Bellied Mangrove Snake


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> View attachment 170683
> gonna go to bed, but when your done:


 
Cacophis Krefftii- Dwarf Crowned Snake??


----------



## JRU88 (Nov 4, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Cacophis Krefftii- Dwarf Crowned Snake??



+1


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

Tiger Coastal, you got it, and yeh i realised that the name was attached to the mangrove snake 

sorry nephrurus, i actually got it off a site, Australian reptiles, amphibians and herpetology | ReptilesDownUnder.com, thats a great pic btw..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lizardboi, I know of someone that has deleted many pictures from some really informative posts due to photographs of his being stolen, I think you would be surprised at the effort involved in taking these photo's let alone finding the animals. It doesn't matter where the pics are found somebody has put the effort in to take and share it with others, Just think twice before actually copying them. Even better why don't you get out there and take a few of your own, it doesn't matter if your using a $30 dollar point and shoot, start in your backyard and work your way out from there.


----------



## Serpentess (Nov 4, 2010)

Snapped this pic of this little guy (or girl) on a tree in the backyard. 

I haven't tried to figure out what he or she (looks like she could possibly be slightly gravid) is yet. 

So here you go:


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

Cryptoblepharus virgatus - Common Tree Skink or Eulamprus quoyii - Eastern Water Skink are my guesses for this one


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm thinking Cryptoblepharus _plagiocephalus_


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

Will go with Eulamprus quoyii - Eastern Water Skink


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm Tigercoastal I think you would have been better sticking with the crypto spp.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

you probably right, i'm just getting into the lizard side of herps so its just a guess....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

yeh tiger, its definatly NOT an eastern water skink, go with first guess


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's an easy one...


----------



## fugawi (Nov 4, 2010)

Narrow Banded Sandswimmer Eremiascincus Fasciolatus


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2010)

The crypto is either C pulcher or C adamsi....you need supraoculars and plantar scalation to split them.....along with a more precise locality


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2010)

on field guides a new one is released next month Australia wide


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Are these both only recently described Eipper? if so what did they previously come under?
Will they be described in the next guide?


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2010)

Steve,

These along with 25 other Australian and 43(I think from memory) others from OS were described by Paul Horner fairly recently...I think the paper (230 odd pages of it) came out in 2007.

The new guide has over 50 new species in it with new Geckos, Skinks, Pygo's Elapids and more in comparison to the 2nd edition.....I like the photo of the cavaticus in this new one...lol

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## cris (Nov 4, 2010)

eipper said:


> on field guides a new one is released next month Australia wide


 
Cool, did you make it? Any details?

Also just wanting to check that its a pink tounge in Jasons pic no one has answered that with certainty.


----------



## cement (Nov 4, 2010)

steve1
Cement did it musk you said:


> You know of all the blind snakes i've held, i am yet to be musked. Everyone says how they scent but I am yet to experience it. I have been "spiked", but I find that with gentle handling they calm down very quickly and maybe this is why I haven't been scented yet. Unless the ones i come across here _R. nigrescens_don't scent? Though my field guide says all species do.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe yours are less prone to doing it, I haven't found one (R australis) that didn't scent It's almost an instant reaction to being handled.


----------



## cement (Nov 4, 2010)

Another,


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 4, 2010)

eipper said:


> Steve,
> 
> These along with 25 other Australian and 43(I think from memory) others from OS were described by Paul Horner fairly recently...I think the paper (230 odd pages of it) came out in 2007.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming your talking about Wilson and Swans A Complete Guide To Reptiles Of Australia.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

Acanthophis antarcticus - Common Death Adder maybe?


----------



## cement (Nov 4, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Acanthophis antarcticus - Common Death Adder maybe?



yes, too easy!


----------



## cement (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't be led astray by the blatant red herring on this one....


----------



## blakehose (Nov 4, 2010)

Pyrrhus?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 4, 2010)

Notechis scutatus- Mainland Tiger Snake


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 4, 2010)

The book Scott is referring to is just the third edition of Wilson and Swans "A Complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia" - we have it ordered already and will let everyone on APS know as soon as we have it in stock. If you aren't on our mailing list, send me an email at [email protected] so you can find out about new releases and special offers.

Cheers


----------



## monitordude (Nov 4, 2010)

is it a species of adder? or is it a tiger/collets


----------



## eipper (Nov 5, 2010)

Common Death Adder (the red and grey ones), the pic that Jason put up is def a Pink Tongue (that has a blue tongue..its actually a common occurence) and the book I am refering to is Wilson and Swan the third edition

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 5, 2010)

So thats quiet common with pink tongues....(having blue tongue)


----------



## 1issie (Nov 5, 2010)

common death adder or northern death adder...._ acanthophis antarcticus _or _acanthophis praelongus_


----------



## cement (Nov 5, 2010)

YeP _A.antarcticus_. It thought it going to a function. Had a name tag!


----------



## 1issie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay i got it right!!!


----------



## 1issie (Nov 5, 2010)

eastern or central (2 posts)


didn't bloody work!!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 5, 2010)

i'll guess eastern (_Pogona barbata)_...lol


----------



## cement (Nov 5, 2010)

Few more.


----------



## monitordude (Nov 5, 2010)

red nape snake, western brown or dugite and an inland taipan?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 5, 2010)

Furina diadema - red nape snake, Pseudonaja nuchalis - gwarder, Oxyuranus scutellatus - coastal taipan
*
*


----------



## cement (Nov 5, 2010)

Ridgie got 2 out of 3.
TC got 1.

First one is _Furina diadema_ Red-naped snake.
Third one is _Oxyuranus microlepidota_ inland taipan

Second one is?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 5, 2010)

Austrelaps ramsayi - highlands copperhead?


----------



## blakehose (Nov 5, 2010)

P.Textilis - and it's Microlepidotus mate


----------



## thecat (Nov 5, 2010)

Second one is?

Monorailious Futuramoreia

Monorail snake from the future.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 5, 2010)

So experts whats this one!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 5, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So experts whats this one!


 Will the name of the pic is Ackie, and its a small monitor, so im going with Ackie lol


----------



## spongebob (Nov 5, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Will the name of the pic is Ackie, and its a small monitor, so im going with Ackie lol


 
Funny you should say that because that's exactly what it being sold as...........


----------



## cris (Nov 5, 2010)

Its a tree monitor, cant go wrong with that :lol:


----------



## monitordude (Nov 5, 2010)

cement said:


> Ridgie got 2 out of 3.
> TC got 1.
> 
> First one is _Furina diadema_ Red-naped snake.
> ...


yaaaaaaayy.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 6, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So experts whats this one!



Sure is an odd looking Ackie....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh sorry peoples, been buisy, yes my photo on p2 is a pinktounge, semi patternless


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's one

View attachment 171103


----------



## eipper (Nov 6, 2010)

Sponge Bob
_Varanus cf. scalaris_


----------



## ShaneBlack (Nov 6, 2010)

Heres one....


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 6, 2010)

change the name of your pic mate....


----------



## ShaneBlack (Nov 6, 2010)

Haha....i'm not trying to make it harder. I'm actually interested in peoples opinions.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 6, 2010)

....


----------



## cement (Nov 6, 2010)

Oxydechis said:


> Heres one....



I will guess _Demansia reticulata_ but would like a locality to help!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 6, 2010)

cement said:


> Few more.


 

I agree with the Red-Naped snake (after finding one dead on my lawn. ) and the Inland Taipan, but is the middle one an Eastern Brown? I am a real newbie about Vens, but I'll thow in my guess!! Lol.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 6, 2010)

Demansia Simplex?


----------



## Wild_Storm (Nov 6, 2010)

Well Oxydechis, my GUESS is Yellow-faced Whip Snake, or Demansia Psammophis (spelling??), sometimes called a 'Grass Snake' or 'Whip Snake'... Have to be my favourite Whip Snake- so pretty!! Lol (sound like a girl!!).


----------



## JasonL (Nov 7, 2010)

Demansia blackii :lol:


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

whats this then....(hint:cross breed)
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...v=2&nfpr=1&biw=1259&bih=524&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...v=2&nfpr=1&biw=1259&bih=524&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 7, 2010)

Morelia viridis x Morelia spilota cheynei*[SIZE=+2][/SIZE]*


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Right!!!


----------



## blakehose (Nov 7, 2010)

That is so ugly


----------



## SouthSydney (Nov 7, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Demansia blackii :lol:


 

+1 I totally agree!

But I'm not laughing...


----------



## cement (Nov 7, 2010)

The second one of mine was _Pseudonaja textilis_ Eastern/common Brown


----------



## Bushfire (Nov 7, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So experts whats this one!


 
It is definitely Varanus auffenbergi.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SPRACKLAND described this species in 1999. Its a split from Varanus timorensis. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is restricted to the island of Roti, 12 km southwest of Timor. Certainly not a legally held species here in Oz. Looks like someone fudged the books. Gee Scott thought you would of picked this one.

[/FONT]


----------



## spongebob (Nov 8, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> It is definitely Varanus auffenbergi.
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SPRACKLAND described this species in 1999. Its a split from Varanus timorensis. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is restricted to the island of Roti, 12 km southwest of Timor. Certainly not a legally held species here in Oz. Looks like someone fudged the books. Gee Scott thought you would of picked this one.
> 
> [/FONT]


 
The same photo can be found here:

Peacock Monitor (Varanus auffenbergi) ? Reptiliana: Ultimate Reptile Resource

Looks to me that the person who is advertising the ackie got the wrong photo!


----------



## jordo (Nov 8, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Here's one
> 
> View attachment 171103


Menetia greyii



Oxydechis said:


> Heres one....


YFW


----------



## eipper (Nov 8, 2010)

I stand corrected.....I don't know my indonesian monitors that well


----------



## Kurama (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is one.


----------



## nathancl (Nov 8, 2010)

the monitor is auffenbergi and has been advertised as both accies as well as primordius.


----------



## eipper (Nov 8, 2010)

Steve skink is Morethia obscura
Oxy's snake is Demansia quaesitor
Ravens skink is Eulamprus tympanum tympanum

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 8, 2010)

Raven said:


> Here is one.


_Eulamprus quoyii _


----------



## cement (Nov 8, 2010)

eipper said:


> Steve skink is Morethia obscura
> Oxy's snake is Demansia quaesitor
> Ravens skink is Eulamprus tympanum tympanum
> 
> ...



Hey Scott,
There is 11 species and sub species of Demansia in Graeme Gow's "Snakes of Australia" but not that one (quaesitor).
Can you tell me why it is quaesitor please?
The description he gives of reticulata fits so well.


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 8, 2010)

cement said:


> Hey Scott,
> There is 11 species and sub species of Demansia in Graeme Gow's "Snakes of Australia" but not that one (quaesitor).
> Can you tell me why it is quaesitor please?
> The description he gives of reticulata fits so well.


 
Is the Graeme Gow book the one that was released in '95? If it is then you will find it out of date. The Demansia genus was reviewed a couple of years ago and species were introduced and shuffled around. _Demansia quaesitor_ is one of these.

The easiest way would be location/distribution, however, when its in a tub this generally doesn't count. I would say that it is _D. quaesitor _due to the pale flecks of colour on the scales, lack of black reticulations on body, the banding on the snout, and distinctive head colouration.


----------



## SouthSydney (Nov 8, 2010)

cement said:


> Hey Scott,
> There is 11 species and sub species of Demansia in Graeme Gow's "Snakes of Australia" but not that one (quaesitor).
> Can you tell me why it is quaesitor please?
> The description he gives of reticulata fits so well.


 

Have a look in the second edition of "A complete guide to reptiles of australia" by Steve Wilson and Gerry Swan... I think its a little more up-to-date... (_Demansia quaesitor _is in the back of the book, in the appendix along with some other new-ish/newer changes that were made late in the preparation of the book)... 
This book is a 2008 Edition... Not sure how far off a third edition is or if it's anywhere near close to coming out.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Scott, Skink is Menetia _greyii, _only 4 fingers


----------



## eipper (Nov 8, 2010)

From your pic it looked like it had 5 fingers not four.....mind you I have seen Morethia that have lost fingers too

also Menetia is subject to revision.....I am sure that "greyii" will turn out to be more than one species

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Nov 8, 2010)

the third edition is released next month


----------



## SouthSydney (Nov 8, 2010)

eipper said:


> the third edition is released next month


 
Wicked!!! Good to hear! Glad someone knew, coz it's been bothering me for a while now, not knowing..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Fingers and toes were counted in the field.
When you say subject to revision, is this currently underway?
This guy was a lot different to the other Menetia I have seen and photographed most notably colour and size both of these differences presenting most noticeably on the tail, could tail size (thickness) be attributed purely to it being breeding season? this thickness wasn't just at the base but extended the length of the tail.


----------



## cement (Nov 10, 2010)

BrownHash said:


> Is the Graeme Gow book the one that was released in '95? If it is then you will find it out of date. The Demansia genus was reviewed a couple of years ago and species were introduced and shuffled around. _Demansia quaesitor_ is one of these.
> 
> The easiest way would be location/distribution, however, when its in a tub this generally doesn't count. I would say that it is _D. quaesitor _due to the pale flecks of colour on the scales, lack of black reticulations on body, the banding on the snout, and distinctive head colouration.



Thanks mate, yep I am sure its well out of date, I agree too, asking for locality in my post.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 10, 2010)

funny therd guys lol


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 13, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> _Eulamprus quoyii _


+1 easy!! eastern water skink......i laughed so hard that someone actually posted that


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> +1 easy!! eastern water skink......i laughed so hard that someone actually posted that


 
I laughed so hard that you thought it was so easy and thought it was funny someone even posted it when you can't even identify such an easy species, it is actually Eulamprus tympanum


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 14, 2010)

oh grrr I didn't see scotts post, could someone enlighten me to how to tell the difference?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 14, 2010)

SomeGuy said:


> I laughed so hard that you thought it was so easy and thought it was funny someone even posted it when you can't even identify such an easy species, it is actually Eulamprus tympanum


lol there the same thing....both look exactly the same, soo....and EWS are common in my area so i jumped to conclusions


----------

